# Honda Mugen FN2 Turbo 12 hour spruce up



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

This is "The B1TCH" a rip roaring, extremely fast TypeR Mugen FN2 T35 Turbo and the owner who is a very good friend of mine wanted some assistance to ready it for a magazine shoot next weekend at the UK launch of the new TypeR at Honda.

As it arrived, very dirty indeed


























And here are the products I would be using










Wheels and tyres were first up

















Time for the PH Neutral Foam now which had excellent cleaning abilities and was probably, if not THE best foam I have used


























Then an Iron Reactive gel was used

























Rinsed again to reveal a very clean car without physically touching it yet









clay towelled using Migliore Wax Citro Shampoo









Now a new product for me was a self loaded IPA wipe









2 were used just on the paintwork to find and eliminate even more dirt on the supposed now clean car









Quick Nano Sealant was applied, less than 5ml for the whole of the paintwork 
Before









After









Nano alloy sealant and long life tyre and trim dressing now applied









And here we are so far









Interior plastics were treated to Prestige Interior Dressing

























Mats were cleaned with Shiny Garage Interior Cleaner and extracted with the Nilfisk

































This is what came out of the front 2 mats










And here we are all done


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pity we cant see the images


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Love it. Excellent work


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

quality work as usual matey


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

very nice, I'm heading down to the same meet next week in my ep3. this Friday is my cleaning day


----------



## mak2503 (Sep 5, 2012)

You learn something new everyday. I always assumed they were all naturally aspirated and the new ones were going to be turbo'd.

Bet it is a bit of an animal. Done a good job there.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely finish and what monstrous Type R!:thumb:
Brilliant in white:argie:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Great Work to a high standard as always Andy, and a wicked motor too.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

mak2503 said:


> You learn something new everyday. I always assumed they were all naturally aspirated and the new ones were going to be turbo'd.
> 
> Bet it is a bit of an animal. Done a good job there.


Aftermarket large turbo and updated everything else fitted by TDi North. This larger turbo was fitted just before it came to me. Boost turned down to 13psi to bed it in. So power is "only" in excess of 500bhp atm at this boost.



SBM said:


> Lovely finish and what monstrous Type R!:thumb:
> 
> Brilliant in white:argie:


Certainly a very nice car pal and can be an animal if you want it to be or it can poodle down to the shops with no problem at all.



GleemSpray said:


> Great Work to a high standard as always Andy, and a wicked motor too.


Thanks Mike. Felt very honoured to get my hands on this. Been pestering him for a while


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, that must be a cherished no plate, can't be ten year old already surely?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Def cherished pal


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful work. Which Nilfisk Hoover do you have ?

Thanks


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't like the cream colour car would have been nice to see it in pure white.

but thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Beautiful work. Which Nilfisk Hoover do you have ?
> 
> Thanks


Just the 20T one pal🏻


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Top work mate - looking :argie:

What a giggle too at 'only' 500bhp. Not sure if the rear spoiler is doing it for me, but could be swayed if I saw it in the flesh - one off those I think :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning :argie: top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Top work mate - looking :argie:
> 
> What a giggle too at 'only' 500bhp. Not sure if the rear spoiler is doing it for me, but could be swayed if I saw it in the flesh - one off those I think :thumb:





Dazzel81 said:


> Stunning :argie: top work mate :thumb:


Cheers guys. Feel like I cheated actually as the product range was so easy to use 🏻


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

And the question we all want answering...did you get to hoon it before you cleaned it?!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I am a respected member of the community pal, what do you think?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I was treated to a blast as a passenger and if I drove it like that I would probably kill myself. Zero wheelspin and without a doubt the fastest accelerating car I have ever been in. Probably thanks to this thing


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great car plus a nice result.

John Tht.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

After all that not even a bay shot?.. surely that would be getting picture's too if it's a mag feature!...

Stunning work and good review on product's used, look's interesting.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice work RR. 
No PM products used? I'm shocked


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> After all that not even a bay shot?.. surely that would be getting picture's too if it's a mag feature!...
> 
> Stunning work and good review on product's used, look's interesting.


Go on then, here's a before and after using CSP multi purpose dressing


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice clean engine:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> Nice work RR.
> 
> No PM products used? I'm shocked


No none at all mate. Must be going soft in my old age haha.

I was given the the CSP range from them to test with a view to doing something with them in the very near future. The stars aligned and I was able to collect the products from the MDs mums kitchen over a brew and biscuits about an hour before the Mugen showed up 🏻🏻


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

you did an amazing job. from an inexpert eye, but really amazing.

but that kind of car looks better dirty


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> Nice clean engine:thumb:


I really didn't have to do much at all to it as it was pretty spotless after just coming out of TDi North anyway. Just a quick wipe around with a dressing that left no smears on the rubber hoses whatsoever


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

LSpec said:


> you did an amazing job. from an inexpert eye, but really amazing.
> 
> but that kind of car looks better dirty


Thanks pal and I tend to agree


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> No none at all mate. Must be going soft in my old age haha.
> 
> I was given the the CSP range from them to test with a view to doing something with them in the very near future. The stars aligned and I was able to collect the products from the MDs mums kitchen over a brew and biscuits about an hour before the Mugen showed up 🏻🏻


I'd never heard of the CSP brand before and had a look at their website after you posted pics. They have an interesting range of products, and based in Manchester.

Looking forward to more product reviews. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> I'd never heard of the CSP brand before and had a look at their website after you posted pics. They have an interesting range of products, and based in Manchester.
> 
> Looking forward to more product reviews. :thumb:


Based in Trafford Park pal just over the way from Media City. A lot of people have asked me about the range since yesterday and Saturday after seeing the detail on Instagram and Facebook. CSP have experienced a lot of new interest indeed on their website and with orders too.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice work buddy, i'm sure Tim is very pleased


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

wanner69 said:


> Nice work buddy, i'm sure Tim is very pleased


He probably won't notice, you know what he's like? I said what do you want me to do to it, what would you like on it. "I don't know, whatever" was the best I got out of him 

He hasn't picked it up yet so I showed him the pictures and he liked the......... stripey mats


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Very envious of the cars and products you get to work with.
Can't beat watching fallout remover bleeding on a white car.
The little yellow dots of fallout on the rear of my white Mini attract my attention like dead pixels on a TV:lol:
Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> He probably won't notice, you know what he's like? I said what do you want me to do to it, what would you like on it. "I don't know, whatever" was the best I got out of him
> 
> He hasn't picked it up yet so I showed him the pictures and he liked the......... stripey mats


Haha stripey mats and shiney tyres


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> Very envious of the cars and products you get to work with.
> 
> Can't beat watching fallout remover bleeding on a white car.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind words Andy 🏻🏻


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going to have a nose around the CSP website this week too - looks very interesting and only 30 mins from me - You got fabresults on this car Rabidracoon28 :thumb:

I had never heard of these versions and I love it in white, was gutted when the 2nd gen CTR was released and white was not available, the prototype was in whit with black windows and it looked the dogs do dahs. I checked on autotrader and have seen one of these for sale for £17K!!!

Sweeeet


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

SBM said:


> I'm going to have a nose around the CSP website this week too - looks very interesting and only 30 mins from me - You got fabresults on this car Rabidracoon28 :thumb:
> 
> I had never heard of these versions and I love it in white, was gutted when the 2nd gen CTR was released and white was not available, the prototype was in whit with black windows and it looked the dogs do dahs. I checked on autotrader and have seen one of these for sale for £17K!!!
> 
> Sweeeet


Results were very easy to achieve indeed with this range mate and we all know how hard it is to make a white car shine🏻
It does look really good in white which I prefer. Owner was in a black one the other day (courtesy car no less from TDi North) and this one is 300bhp NA and a Time Attack car


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this a genuine 240bhp Mugen? They did 40 "real" mugens...but also did loads of mugens but they was just a standard civic with 200bhp with a diff and the cream paint.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

moono16v said:


> Is this a genuine 240bhp Mugen? They did 40 "real" mugens...but also did loads of mugens but they was just a standard civic with 200bhp with a diff and the cream paint.


I dont know mate, I dont think so as there is a TypeR plaque nr the gearstick that gives a higher figure than 40, 2 hundred and sixty something if I remember correctly 👍


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhh okay mate. Great work on the detail though )


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

What a beast! Great car nice detail looks spotless.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Jamie_M said:


> What a beast! Great car nice detail looks spotless.


Was a pleasure to do Jamie


----------

